# New (old) '02 owner!



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, it's official, I just got the title on my new old '72 tii! Took it for a drive today before returning to MM at SCR for a few to-do items, and will be hopefully picking it up next weekend.

One question for you guys - any suggestions on exhaust replacement? I'd like something a little nicer sounding than the OEM single pipe. Ansa, Scorpion, etc, what do you recommend?

Pic attached...it needs a wash but it's all there


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice!:thumbup:Ansa did fine for me back in the day.You will have to be careful about what you order if you're keeping that hitch. My Ansa and many other aftermarket 2002 exhausts exit on the cars centerline.Good Luck!


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

nope the stupid hitch is coming off tomorrow. who tows something with a 2002????


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

fahrhaus said:


> nope the stupid hitch is coming off tomorrow. who tows something with a 2002????


Some people do...not me, but some others. Cool little teardrop trailer


----------

